# Panasonic 60x superzoom



## woollybear (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/panasonic-takes-super-zooms-new-levels-60x-fz70-6C10678594

Described as a cannon sized lens!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks a bit big to casually just carry around compared to other point and shoots.


----------



## pharp (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/07/18/Panasonic-announces-lumix-dmc-fz70-60x-optical-zoom

thats fully extended - otherwise typical looking size wise


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 19, 2013)

It has the same 35mm focal length equivalent as the SX50HS. The minimum aperture range is 2/3 stops better. My guess is it is a little larger overall too.


----------



## caruser (Jul 19, 2013)

Come on, is this the level we are at?

"The [...] FZ70's lens has a 60x magnification factor, meaning you could probably read the date on a penny from across the room."


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 19, 2013)

This is really starting to get ridiculous, who needs a 1200 mm equivalent in a body that's impossible to hold still??

Superzoom compacts have moved away from usefulness to marketing gimmick IMHO.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 19, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> This is really starting to get ridiculous, who needs a 1200 mm equivalent in a body that's impossible to hold still??
> 
> Superzoom compacts have moved away from usefulness to marketing gimmick IMHO.



There are several members on here who have bought and seem to like the SX50, and it is a 1200mm equivalent.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 19, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > This is really starting to get ridiculous, who needs a 1200 mm equivalent in a body that's impossible to hold still??
> ...



I am one and it can be hand held steady enough to use. It takes very nice pictures also.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 19, 2013)

2n10 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



I'd like to get one at some point. There's too much other stuff to buy, and not enough funding.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > This is really starting to get ridiculous, who needs a 1200 mm equivalent in a body that's impossible to hold still??
> ...


 
I also bought a SX50, it has the hybrid IS, and is quite usable. IQ starts to degrade noticeably above ISO 400. The previous Panasonic model was a straight f/2.8 lens but had less zoom.

I returned it because it was too difficult for me to press the buttons with my large fingers, so I decided to wait and see if a tough screen model arrives.

Here is a shot with it fully zoomed out at ISO 320

1/250 sec f/5.6


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 19, 2013)

I like how they describe it as a cannon. It's not, although for those used to the prosumer market it seems like it. They should see a 600mm, or even one of those rare 1200mm lenses =D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 19, 2013)

2n10 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



I stand corrected!!


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 19, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



Nice shot and nice bokeh.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> This is really starting to get ridiculous, who needs a 1200 mm equivalent in a body that's impossible to hold still??
> 
> Superzoom compacts have moved away from usefulness to marketing gimmick IMHO.


I said the same thing until I tried it....

This picture is hand held at 1200mm, and is cropped from the center third of the whole picture... and Yes, a 1DX and a 600F4 with a 2X teleconverter would take a better picture.... but that costs a bit more than $300.


----------



## jrista (Jul 20, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> I like how they describe it as a cannon. It's not, although for those used to the prosumer market it seems like it. They should see a 600mm, or even one of those rare 1200mm lenses =D



I'd be curious to see what a modern-day EF 1200mm f/5.6 L IS II lens looked like, and what kind of IQ it provided. I suspect it might barely border on "hand holdable" (i.e. like the old 600mm f/4 L) if it used todays fluorite elements and titanium/magalloy body. The 600mm f/4 L IS II with a 2x TC still offers STUNNING IQ. I can't imagine what a native 1200mm lens comparable to Canon's current-day IQ would be like. And, you'ed get 1680mm out of it with a 1.4x TC!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 20, 2013)

jrista said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > I like how they describe it as a cannon. It's not, although for those used to the prosumer market it seems like it. They should see a 600mm, or even one of those rare 1200mm lenses =D
> ...



If they can ever get those diffractive optics to start delivering, you might actually be able carry it. Hopefully with some 6 or 8 stop IS. At 1200mm you'll need it!


----------



## birtembuk (Jul 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> This is really starting to get ridiculous, who needs a 1200 mm equivalent in a body that's impossible to hold still??
> 
> Superzoom compacts have moved away from usefulness to marketing gimmick IMHO.



Got one here to complement 5D3 and 60D. As Mt Spokane says, not very ergonomic but light, inconspicuous, pure fun. I use it 95% of the time at 1200mm handheld.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 20, 2013)

birtembuk said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > This is really starting to get ridiculous, who needs a 1200 mm equivalent in a body that's impossible to hold still??
> ...



My girlfriend has a Panasonic Lumix FZ-50 which has a 12x zoom and 35 - 420 mm equivalent and is f/2.8 - f/3.7. It takes fabulous pictures given enough light, but so far the 420mm equivalent has been enough reach. What's lacking in this case is more wide angle, something that she's missing a lot. So we're actually looking at something new.

The FZ-200 looks great, 'only' 24x optical zoom (25-600mm equivalent) but it is full range F2.8!!! What's missing is the manual controls of the lens that the FZ-50 has. That really was/is a special superzoom camera.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2013)

I set up a discussion in the SX50 thread about how good it is. I routinely throw the SX50 into my briefcase when I travel to a conference and might have an hour or two off to photo birds. Here is a 100% crop of a heron with fish at 1200mm hand held that I took in Lisbon last week (RAW). I would not have done better with a 5DIII and a 100-400mm L. These 50x zooms are not toys but very powerful complements to heavy gear.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 20, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



Good idea. But wouldn't a modern 1200mm lens cost over $20k, given Canon's cost structure for superteles? Maybe not, since it's a little more limited in its usefulness due to the narrow field of view...not many sports pros would use it.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 20, 2013)

AlanF said:


> I set up a discussion in the SX50 thread about how good it is. I routinely throw the SX50 into my briefcase when I travel to a conference and might have an hour or two off to photo birds. Here is a 100% crop of a heron with fish at 1200mm hand held that I took in Lisbon last week (RAW). I would not have done better with a 5DIII and a 100-400mm L. These 50x zooms are not toys but very powerful complements to heavy gear.



Nice shot Alan! This makes me hungry for fish...


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 20, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...


I believe the old 1200 lens sold for over $100,000.00.


----------



## jrista (Jul 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



Which makes a $20k price tag, especially for a hand-holdable 1200mm DO, rather appealing!


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 20, 2013)

jrista said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



True, but only if you're willing to spring for $20,000 for the lens. I doubt you would. I know the older 1200mm sold for a lot, or rather does sell for a lot on the used market...as do other exotic lenses. I wouldn't pay a dime for it, though. Too heavy, no stabilization, not all that sharp other than in the center.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2013)

AlanF said:


> I set up a discussion in the SX50 thread about how good it is. I routinely throw the SX50 into my briefcase when I travel to a conference and might have an hour or two off to photo birds. Here is a 100% crop of a heron with fish at 1200mm hand held that I took in Lisbon last week (RAW). I would not have done better with a 5DIII and a 100-400mm L. These 50x zooms are not toys but very powerful complements to heavy gear.



Very nice shot Alan. Well done.


----------



## jrista (Jul 21, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



You doubt I would? Hmm...I just dropped $11,000 on the EF 600mm f/4 L IS II. A purchase I am quite happy with, and one I think was WELL worth the money. BTW, if you need proof of that:

http://jonrista.com/2013/06/28/the-arrival-unpacking-and-glamour-shots/

I also plan to order a 2x TC III to go with it, which would make it a 1200mm lens when attached to a 5D III. If someone made a 1200mm DO IS with a light weight barrel for $20k, I'd be more than willing (hell, partical dispersion diffractive optics would be even better than fluorite...allowing an extremely short lens design, if Canon can ever figure it out). I'd be rather ecstatic if it was truly hand-holdable as well. I hand-hold the 600mm+1.4x, and it is hand-holdable, but not particularly ideal (too long, really.)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 21, 2013)

jrista said:


> You doubt I would? Hmm...I just dropped $11,000 on the EF 600mm f/4 L IS II. A purchase I am quite happy with, and one I think was WELL worth the money. BTW, if you need proof of that:
> 
> http://jonrista.com/2013/06/28/the-arrival-unpacking-and-glamour-shots/
> 
> I also plan to order a 2x TC III to go with it, which would make it a 1200mm lens when attached to a 5D III. If someone made a 1200mm DO IS with a light weight barrel for $20k, I'd be more than willing (hell, partical dispersion diffractive optics would be even better than fluorite...allowing an extremely short lens design, if Canon can ever figure it out). I'd be rather ecstatic if it was truly hand-holdable as well. I hand-hold the 600mm+1.4x, and it is hand-holdable, but not particularly ideal (too long, really.)



Cool! 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2013)

BTW, besides the many happy users at CR, here is a review by a reviewer who is tough on rating cameras.

I'll be watching for a replacement model with touch screen and maybe gps or wifi.
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/canon_sx_50_review.shtml


----------



## alan_k (Jul 23, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> birtembuk said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



I have an FZ-50 too and I love it- if it wasn't so noisy I'd probably still be using it more regularly. It's got better ergonomics than entry level DSLR's. Although the LCD seems so TINY now.

I know there's probably physics involved blah-dee-blah but I really can't fathom why there isn't even a 1/1.7" birdge/superzoom (or even better, something like Nikon 1 series). Once you get past the miniaturization constraint of most point and shoots, it seems like there would be a way to get something reasonably sized.


----------

